# Glastonbury Parking



## Levvo001 (Jun 11, 2009)

Planning to visit Glastonbury at the weekend, anyone care to give us a few pointers about parking? Not overnighting there, just visiting daytime. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Levvo001

You shouldn't have a problem. We've used a large car park on the ring road which always seems to have room (our MH is abouy 7.3m) and we've also parked at Lidl/Aldi (can't remember which) a couple of times.

Enjoy the Glastonbury experience and don't buy anything you didn't ought to!


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Levvo001

As mentioned above there are at least two good size public car parks, but one has recetly had a row of wooden posts run down between the bays, thus making it impossible to park across two bays :roll: 

IIRC there are some around the outside for longer vans. 

If you arrive earlyish you should find a place OK, they do fill up after about 11:00 Hrs. 'tho. 

Glastonbury was for me an interesting town because you don't find all the 'national chains' there (There is no WH Smith for example) but you do find lots of little independant shops and it's quite good if you want your fortune told or 'lifelines' on your hand analysed


----------

